# remote mount turbo



## theinfamous (Dec 11, 2006)

Has anyone done a remote mount turbo on VW? If so, I wanna see how it was done.


----------



## theinfamous (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: remote mount turbo (theinfamous)*

anyone? I was just wondering if it was possible


----------



## 97golf2.slow (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: remote mount turbo (theinfamous)*

on most vws, if not all, theres room for it in the bay, therefore theres no real reason to have it remote. increased lag and long runs of piping aren't exactly a desirable thing as well.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: remote mount turbo (97golf2.slow)*

i local guy did one on his jetta way back by the muffler. its odd. but i guess it works.
thats ALOT of piping though


----------



## theinfamous (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: remote mount turbo (jhayesvw)*

yeah it seems real odd, but I was curious. A book that I have stated the lag isn't even much different from a standard turbo setup and that it is suitable for up to about 10 psi. The benefit I see to this set up is that it is much more stealthy, and allows the user to return the car to stock much more easily. 
I can imagine that it would be ridiculously easy to hydrolock the engine though.....


----------



## splitsecond (May 17, 2007)

I've seen it done before... there's actually an A4 driving around somewhere in my town with a rear-mounted turbo.
Don't ask... I don't really know much more about it except that you can see his turbo from behind the car. I've never actually seen a picture... there's just a thread about it on my local street racing forum.
Anyway, the lag on that thing is ridiculous from what I hear.


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: remote mount turbo (theinfamous)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theinfamous* »_yeah it seems real odd, but I was curious. A book that I have stated the lag isn't even much different from a standard turbo setup and that it is suitable for up to about 10 psi. The benefit I see to this set up is that it is much more stealthy, and allows the user to return the car to stock much more easily. 
I can imagine that it would be ridiculously easy to hydrolock the engine though.....

I have yet to see one that spools as quickly as a standard front mount turbo setup. This is because it is pretty much impossible to get there, becuase the entire way back, heat is radiating from the exhaust and the gasses are cooling- which is all energy lost from the exhaust gasses. Because the gasses do not contain as much energy, there is less energy to be extracted for usage by the turbo, and therefore- its impossible to spool as quickly.


----------



## bigJls1 (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: remote mount turbo (theinfamous)*

I cant belive my cousin dint speak up hes got a rear mount turbo vr6.
Its not as efficeint as a front mount but the v6 has a lot less room in the engine compartment. the other front mount vr6 kits take like 16 hours to iinstall for the average guy it will probally take longer. A rear mount is very easy to reverse if you sell your car and really doesnt add much heat. it added lots of fun for very little time and money. I faricated the piping and used a garrett to4e,tial waste gate (right now boost spring is 5 psi) and 2" aluminum cold side piping. we have not redynoed it yet as we just installed a boost regulator and its not wregulating to well> Sometimes the gate wount open till 15 psi(SCary fast at 15 but also lean). hes had it done for a few months now. we are making sure this is a sure fire kit and I hope to strart trying to sell this complete bolt in kit for around 2200. the kit shoud take less than 4 hours to install and require very little skills. A big thanks to EKlusive in Phoenix for the chip, and the help. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RossBomber (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: remote mount turbo (bigJls1)*

heres a (teaser) pic of my turbo set up that J is talking about and no there is no worry about hydro-locking the engine unless you drive like a jackass







but anyways heres your teaser


----------



## 8valvesofFURY (Dec 31, 2006)

thats one dirty air filter


----------



## vwjettagl96 (Jun 3, 2006)

how would u do oiling for a turbo way back there?


----------



## RossBomber (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (8valvesofFURY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8valvesofFURY* »_thats one dirty air filter

ya it was dirty before we put it on


----------



## bigJls1 (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: (vwjettagl96)*

oil to the turbo is supplied via the engine oil pressure. It is returned back to the engine with an 12v oil pump. this is the only Item that is uniuqe to the rear mount setup.









_Quote, originally posted by *vwjettagl96* »_how would u do oiling for a turbo way back there?


----------



## RossBomber (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (bigJls1)*

like this:


----------



## footose_reloaded (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (RossBomber)*

Why..


----------



## Patrick Swayze (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: (footose_reloaded)*

it probably cost under a grand if you get used parts


----------



## footose_reloaded (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (Patrick Swayze)*

Oh yah? I doubt that. You sitll need everything any other setup does..
Chip
Injectors
Boost Controller
WasteGate
Turbo
Oil Lines
Intercooler
Intercooler Pipe
Except now there's barely anyone in the world that would run a remote setup on a GTI / Jetta, so getting "used" isn't really an option, PLUS you're trippling, even quadrupiling the length of stuff (Lines, Pipe).. Show me a Remote Location setup used and I'll show you a ATP Kit for half the price.
And even if you could get it that cheap.. When water hits that turbo it's going to cost you another grand to buy another turbo, not to mention pressure drop and extra lag.
The reason people do remote mounts is because they don't have room in their engine bay to do a real setup (Corvettes, Mustangs, Camero's), and since these cars are already V8 - V10's, it doesn't really matter about pressure drop or spool time... otherwise it's complete waste.
The CON's of this type of setup, completely outweigh the pro's. Infact, name a PRO that this setup has?



_Modified by footose_reloaded at 10:38 AM 6-26-2007_


----------



## bigJls1 (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: (footose_reloaded)*

thanks for your opinion.
here are the FACTS:
no injectors, no chip, no pump upgrade. 
The FACT is we hit 15 psi in first gear at 5k rpm, the 190,000 mile jetta has a stock pump and a stock injectors. it is totally within safe afr at 10 psi. lag, haha keep thinking there is lag, it makes me much happier when people say that, FACT is first gear at 2500 rpm its already at 7 psi by 4000 rpm its full boost. even is 4 gear boging aroud at like 40 mph when you floor it buy 5 seconds its at 6 or 7 psi. who races in like that no one. next fact the turbo brand new on ebay true garrett t04E 575.00, tial waste gate 225.00 new, oil pump 200.00 new, aluminum pipe 2'' 50.00, new exhaust farication 100.00.silicone couplers ebay 75.00new. oil lines 200.00 new. have a used turbo Ill gladly just sell you the fabricated exhaust and intake pipe.the turbo is the same as on a front mount civic and tial waste gates are universal front or rear tubo it dont care. so used is an option. Next fact you se the turbo never gets over 300* so the hole cracking thing is out the window. sts has been selling over 1000 rear mounts a year for over 5 years and not one not even one has cracked from the rain. go to there web site and watch the toyota drive into the ocean and do 4 wheel burnouts in the wet sand. water = no issue . this kit is not for everone and I'm not really asking any if they think it will work. cause we are driving ours EVERY DAY with not one, not one issue, we probally have 5k miles on the car with the kit. IT works; no lag, no heat , cheap and easy. why is everone so quik to bad mounth the unkown, every one who rides in this car ins amazed how much power and awsome it is. rear mount is getting popular everywhere sorry if YOu dont like it but it works it just ttakes poeple a little while to get used to some thing outsidde there normal box.
on another note in all of tucson there is only TWO guys running front mount vr6 turbos, yet there are hundreds of vr6's looking to make more power,most average car guys are afraid to try and install a front mount. and the cost to install puts them out of there budget, this is the market fot this kit, it is NOT as efficient as a front turbo, but can be installed with a drill, 1/2" wrench, 3/8" wench, and probally a cresent wrench, oh yeah and a jack in your driveway.
last note if you buy used parts you can have everything for 1500.00 on this kit. so pleaase show me an used ATP kit for less than 800.00
yeah right.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Quote, originally posted by *footose_reloaded* »_Oh yah? I doubt that. You sitll need everything any other setup does..
Chip
Injectors
Boost Controller
WasteGate
Turbo
Oil Lines
Intercooler
Intercooler Pipe
Except now there's barely anyone in the world that would run a remote setup on a GTI / Jetta, so getting "used" isn't really an option, PLUS you're trippling, even quadrupiling the length of stuff (Lines, Pipe).. Show me a Remote Location setup used and I'll show you a ATP Kit for half the price.
And even if you could get it that cheap.. When water hits that turbo it's going to cost you another grand to buy another turbo, not to mention pressure drop and extra lag.
The reason people do remote mounts is because they don't have room in their engine bay to do a real setup (Corvettes, Mustangs, Camero's), and since these cars are already V8 - V10's, it doesn't really matter about pressure drop or spool time... otherwise it's complete waste.
The CON's of this type of setup, completely outweigh the pro's. Infact, name a PRO that this setup has?
_Modified by footose_reloaded at 10:38 AM 6-26-2007_


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (bigJls1)*

2 things.
1. i saw ross' car on jacks for weeks. and i mean WEEKS. why so long?
2. who are the 2 vr6 turbos w/ front mounts in tucson??
dave, Brandon, Matt, Me , who else??
oh. and 5k miles?? its been on for one month right? thats alot of miles.
i dont doubt that it runs well. but i dont think that ross has put 5k miles on it in a month. 
how did you check your afrs?? 10psi on stock injectors just doesnt work unless you have a rising rate FPR. 
i have 30 pound injectors and will be maxed out at 10-12 psi. i dont see how stock can handle it.
have ross come out and show us the goods. 
he's seen mine. LOL


_Modified by jhayesvw at 7:09 PM 6-26-2007_


----------



## bigJls1 (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

we both have day jobs and he had no money Hes in collage, working, DOES NOT live at home do the math. Qaulity on the first kit takes time IF it were that easy to faricate one from scatch, everyone would do it. yea it took way to long. sorry I did not have my facts straight on the turbo vr6 there are 4. I was way off. I would like to run a fornt mount car Just to see how this comparies. I doubt it will win thats not what I am trying to imply. just want to see where the rear mount falls off. if you live near me maybe we could set somthing up.








_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_2 things.
1. i saw ross' car on jacks for weeks. and i mean WEEKS. why so long?
2. who are the 2 vr6 turbos w/ front mounts in tucson??
dave, Brandon, Matt, Me , who else??

_Modified by jhayesvw at 7:06 PM 6-26-2007_


----------



## bigJls1 (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

hes been done for over two months sevral trips to vail and my house will add up the miles. AFRs are checked with a narrow band afr gauge tapped into the factory o2 sensor. dont know what to tell you on the fuel ?, ride in this car and watch the gauge this is what we are seeing. the boost is not very hot as it travels up the car it cools a lot this may be why we can push the boost.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (bigJls1)*

What makes the kit cheaper? 
You don't have to replace the headers on the rear mount, but you have to mount up the turbo in the back. So its easier to keep a/c and install. And you don't have to buy a turbo manifold. Thats about it.
You still have a bunch of boost piping that you wouldn't have on the non-intercooled kinetic kit. 
Unless a brand new kit cost $2k or less with fueling, I doubt it could compete with the kinetic kit.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (bigJls1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigJls1* »_hes been done for over two months sevral trips to vail and my house will add up the miles. AFRs are checked with a narrow band afr gauge tapped into the factory o2 sensor. dont know what to tell you on the fuel ?, ride in this car and watch the gauge this is what we are seeing. the boost is not very hot as it travels up the car it cools a lot this may be why we can push the boost.









i wasnt trying to be a jerk. i hope i didnt come off like that.
my daycare provider for my little boy lives in your development off shannon.
as for the comparison, sure, its hot though. and my car only runs 6psi right now. but daves car runs 10. brandons runs 17, matts will run 20. im sure someone can give ross a run. LOL.


----------



## bigJls1 (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

fact is I should be able to put this kit together for a little over 2k its not the cheap part. its the easy install that is the bigest pitch, thats the real savings, Also intake pipe is so cheap 20 feet of 2'' intake pipe is only 25.00 not the long pole in the tent. I am not trying to take over the turbo market just find a new nich. I have noticed alot of people scared to turbo ther vr6 cause of the pita to install and remove,
thats the nich I trying to cover. Over at ls1tech alot of dudes start off with a rear mount and get a taste of boost then upgrade to a forged motor with a front mount, this is a started kit but you and I both know boost is addicting, this will give a small nich the pleasure of enjoying boost in a simple fashion.


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

i would just do it like it's meant to be made..... i see too much loss in exhaust temps , turbo lag , 300 feet of pipes ....


----------



## bigJls1 (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*

I dont know how to speak Canadian. Just kiddin. there is alot of pipe.










_Quote, originally posted by *PeOpLeG60T* »_i would just do it like it's meant to be made..... i see too much loss in exhaust temps , turbo lag , 300 feet of pipes ....


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: (bigJls1)*

talking bout canadian... i made my entire t3-t4 turbo setup with little less than 1k cdn$







custom work pays off well enough


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*

my kit took me about 12 hours to install in my garage with no air tools.
my kit cost me $1600 to piece together with upgraded turbo and DV.
im adding an IC setup to it this week. another $600.
so. all told, i'll have 2200 into my kit and be putting down a reliable 280 wheel. ross had 268 cams, are they still in there?? 
they would be a bit big for a turbo setup. i think that he should get a dyno done to check his AFRs. im a little worried about his engine. i know how he drives. LOL








edit: up top you thank exklusiv for the chip but then you say "no chip" later??


_Modified by jhayesvw at 10:28 PM 6-26-2007_


----------



## splitsecond (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_my kit took me about 12 hours to install in my garage with no air tools.
my kit cost me $1600 to piece together with upgraded turbo and DV.
im adding an IC setup to it this week. another $600.
so. all told, i'll have 2200 into my kit and be putting down a reliable 280 wheel. ross had 268 cams, are they still in there?? 
they would be a bit big for a turbo setup. i think that he should get a dyno done to check his AFRs. im a little worried about his engine. i know how he drives. LOL









What'd you put together for $1600?


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (splitsecond)*


_Quote, originally posted by *splitsecond* »_
What'd you put together for $1600?

full kinetic kit with 60 trim turbo and upgraded internals and forge DV.


----------



## RossBomber (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_You still have a bunch of boost piping that *you wouldn't have on the non-intercooled kinetic kit*

there you just hit the nail on the head with that statement. See i highlighted it for you. Im not trying to be a dick, im just pointing out that when my air hits the manifold its temp is down (cool).
Then when you guys do add the IC i dunno about you but when i look at the pipe that takes the air for a roller coaster ride through the engine it looks as though it has more curves than a scca race in a parking lot







I thought thats what your complaint was to much pipe?
anywho... to Jeremy H. (since there are now two J's in this convo) my car runs perfectly fine with at least 10 psi then i sorta run outta road. I would bring it out on fri but i get off around 8:15 so its hard for me to drive 45 mins for a gtg, but i will try to make it this fri http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (RossBomber)*

hi guys you got a parts list for what is needed to install one of those?


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: (tyrone27)*

ever thougth about gravel or sandy roads? at least i would mount the air filter somewhere else !


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (bigJls1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigJls1* »_hes been done for over two months sevral trips to vail and my house will add up the miles. AFRs are checked with a narrow band afr gauge tapped into the factory o2 sensor. dont know what to tell you on the fuel ?, ride in this car and watch the gauge this is what we are seeing. the boost is not very hot as it travels up the car it cools a lot this may be why we can push the boost.









Ok...narrowband O2s are NOT an indication of 'rich' enough. Think of it as an auxiliary dummy light, as in if you see red, its already too late. Green could mean 13.5:1 even...ack. Second, just because the stock pump appears to be able to provide the fuel you need, doesn't mean its able to do it consistantly, or dependably. I've seen plenty of MkIII turbo setups using the stock pump, and 50% of them run perfectly well with larger injectors and an FPR upgrade...the other 50% have needed engine replacements because the stock pump gave up the ghost all of a sudden. The stock injectors are ~200cc are they not? That's barely enough for 120whp...


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (B4S)*

ross.
i dont think that its possible that your charge is already cool when it hits your engine. 
how is the charge pipe run? along the exhaust tunnel? to the side?
how is your ground clearance with the piping and the turbo?
as for 10psi on stock injectors, you still didnt say if you are running a FMU or not? that is the only way stock injectors are going to come close to holding 10psi.
i hope your car runs well. i guess if i make it out friday we'll see. i'll take a ride in yours.
Edited for spelling junk. LOL


_Modified by jhayesvw at 12:19 PM 6-27-2007_


----------



## bigJls1 (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*

http://oi.b5z.net/i/u/1473169/f/Video/tacoma3.wmv
rear mount with air filter under the bed, looks like the sand, gravel water, mud rocks all that doesnt really matter. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *PeOpLeG60T* »_ever thougth about gravel or sandy roads? at least i would mount the air filter somewhere else !


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (bigJls1)*

playing around for 5 minutes and driving it daily are 2 different things.
hell. i could push 20psi for a few seconds, doesnt mean i could do it day in and day out.
as for the filter. i honesty dont know if its bad down there. could be fine. im just saying that vid doesnt mean anything.
hell, Joel is driving his mini cooper w/ turbo conversion around with NO filter. doesnt mean its good for it. but he's been doing it for over a month and a half.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (bigJls1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigJls1* »_ AFRs are checked with a narrow band afr gauge tapped into the factory o2 sensor. 

so its running stock injectors, stock fuel pump, and 15psi, and you think its fine based off a gauge that isnt even capable of reading lean or rich?








even the g60 forum is going to get a laugh out of this one.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

I have seen these turbos on other vehicles produce high numbers without much lag but that is because the turbo is tuned to the application. This is a universal kit and a universal turbo which mean the lag will still be there. There is more plumbing on this kit than say a kinetic kit or anything else comparable but I would like to see some numbers run for IATs to see what they are. I bet they are hot because A.) you have the radiant heat off the AZ roads B.) Radiant heat from the exhaust and underbody of the vehicle C.) No direct air to air interface like with an intercooler. I also would like to know about the rotational forces at play when its just mounted to pretty much the same hangers as the exhaust. Think about when you pick up something that is spinning and try and move it, it fights the whole time, that can't be too good for a turbo thats suspended by rubber hangers if it is installed the same way other vehicles run these kits.


_Modified by KubotaPowered at 8:30 PM 6-27-2007_


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

true that.
Ross. come out and show us the setup. 
you were supposed to come to Sonic 4 weeks ago.
slacker


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

Heres a Mustang twin turbo


----------



## bigJls1 (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_I have seen these turbos on other vehicles produce high numbers without much lag but that is because the turbo is tuned to the application. This is a universal kit and a universal turbo which mean the lag will still be there. There is more plumbing 
_Modified by KubotaPowered at 8:30 PM 6-27-2007_

who told you this was a universal kit. 
the turbo and pipe size are all mathmaticaly equated for the 2.6l and also for the rear mount.
IAT are probally not as cool as we are making it to be, however I dont want to get into a debate about a front mount without an ic versus the rear mount without an ic. If need be we could plump an front mount IC and only add a small amout of lag. look, the 10psi is our goal for this car not everyones car. I need to get a Completely bone stock vr6 
slap on my kit and start slowly creeping up the boost on a dyno to see where its all at. I apericate your interset in the setup and looking out for ross engine but the car is not leaning out till 15 psi so at 9 to 10 we feel safe. we dont have a 1200 degree turbo and manifold four inchs from our cyclinder head and exhaust valves, this is proballly why we can push the boost. you know it took me a long time to fabricat this, i did it about 3 times before I got the sizing right and pipeing. hers what I found: alot of what I knew in the past about front mount turbo engines was way off for the rear mount design.basically altot of the rules of thumps about the vr6 turbo is not going to apply. some stuff still will. once I threw alot of front mount technolgy out the window It was almost easier for me to startover and just relearn the new technology. what I saying here is the rules of boost may not apply. By experince we will find out.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (bigJls1)*

Well bottom line is we will see what happens in the long term I would like to see the 268 cams taken out for say 263's or 256's so it doesnt lean out. I am building a 2.9 liter turbo VR6 now and I can tell you that you need to watch out for the AFRs up top with cams. If he doesn't have a wideband yet he needs to get one just ask azsightsound how crucial this is. Come out Friday night I would like to see this and discuss it more. PS its a 2.8 liter http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigJls1 (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

this is exacly I mean exactly what Im doing to my Trans am.
By the way you see this guy is running twins. guess what half of my ls1 5.7 is ? 
real close to a vr6
that mustang has more than likely a 4.6. so to the guy who said that the rear mounts are for big displacments engines what we have here is more proof of how un true that is.


----------



## bigJls1 (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

. PS its a 2.8 liter http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [/QUOTE]
I am an Idiot. make fun of me at will.


----------



## RossBomber (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
so its running stock injectors, stock fuel pump, and 15psi, and you think its fine based off a gauge that isnt even capable of reading lean or rich?








even the g60 forum is going to get a laugh out of this one.

your not the sharpest crayon in the box are you? maybe next time when making a comment you should probably read through all the posts that were made. Just a thought.








We are running it at 10 psi daily and for the g60 comment hahaha when has anyone seen a g60 run for more than a month without something going wrong?


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (RossBomber)*

i would like Ross to get a dyno done of the car at 10psi.
hell, i'll chip in $10 toward it.
i think his AFRs will be over 13 in boost, which is LEAN for a turbo car. 
*you guys still havent said what chip you are running?? 
stock or aftermarket?*


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (RossBomber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RossBomber* »_
your not the sharpest crayon in the box are you? maybe next time when making a comment you should probably read through all the posts that were made. Just a thought.








We are running it at 10 psi daily and for the g60 comment hahaha when has anyone seen a g60 run for more than a month without something going wrong?









lol. You're making fun of me, ahhhh the irony.
Regardless of 15psi once, it's still a ticking time bomb. Who knows whats going to blow first, the stock Fuel pump from the stupid amount of fuel pressure you want it to push, or the motor from running lean (which you dont even have any idea of how lean its runing).
Lets be honest, its not like you'll post details once it blows.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
Lets be honest, its not like you'll post details once it blows.










im sure someone will.








Ross, bring it out tomorrow night. You're young. you can hack it.


----------



## bigJls1 (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_i would like Ross to get a dyno done of the car at 10psi.
hell, i'll chip in $10 toward it.
i think his AFRs will be over 13 in boost, which is LEAN for a turbo car. 
*you guys still havent said what chip you are running?? 
stock or aftermarket?*

I may have stated this wrong. Yes ross has a chip and yes I know that a stock chip will not handle 10psi. I dont know what the stock chip will do yet with the rear mount. I need a stock vr without a cam to test.
I will bett 5 or 6 psi. 
Also update today I swaped out the 5 psi wastegate spring for a 9 psi 
car runs better the hotter it gets. Afr guage reads rich the whole time. 
I think the chip is a eip stage two chip.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (bigJls1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigJls1* »_
I think the chip is a eip stage two chip.









so is it a turbo chip or a NA chip?
also, is he running a FMU (fuel management unit) like a rising rate FPR or something?


----------



## RossBomber (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

The Irony? ha dude your like 30 something sit in front of vortex for 6 hours then go choke it while playing dead or alive beach volleyball.








TBT, i dont understand why you think thats its a "ticking time bomb?" If i would have put the same exact turbo on the front with the same exact setup that i have you guys would would be praising me "ooo good job" "thats awesome" blah blah blah. ya so what i dont have a wide band as of yet im pretty sure that a lot of people who buy a kinetics kit dont just start out with a WB. If you did well i guess that would make just o so much better than me right? We arent trying to set records here all we want is a 9 to 10 daily. when the injectors and the pump go ill be sure to interupt your "self time" with your video games and send you a pm ok......eh















hayes we will be there fri night so you can check it out


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (RossBomber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RossBomber* »_ im pretty sure that a lot of people who buy a kinetics kit dont just start out with a WB. 


Maybe so, but they have software and injectors. Your car is a ticking bomb for reasons too numerous to count.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (RossBomber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RossBomber* »_
TBT, i dont understand why you think thats its a "ticking time bomb?" If i would have put the same exact turbo on the front with the same exact setup that i have you guys would would be praising me "ooo good job" "thats awesome" blah blah blah. 

the time bomb has nothing to do with where it's been placed. Feel free to use the search button on here, and check for my posts on remote mounted turbo systems. you'll find that i'm a supporter of them.
p.s. no one is going to take you serious when you start your posts with a pathetic insult. the irony of course, is that you've played that game, and i havent.


----------



## RossBomber (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

ya i got a little defensive on that last post http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif but i guess i am just not understanding why its a ticking time bomb. i have 268 cams, a completely rebuilt head, and i have software (10 pound chip) and i know i will need new injectors and most likely eventually a new pump. i dont drive around WOT while daily driving, so show me where the time bomb comes in


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (RossBomber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RossBomber* »_ya i got a little defensive on that last post http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif but i guess i am just not understanding why its a ticking time bomb. i have 268 cams, a completely rebuilt head, and i have software (10 pound chip) and i know i will need new injectors and most likely eventually a new pump. i dont drive around WOT while daily driving, so show me where the time bomb comes in










Stock injectors cannot support 10psi without a bump in fuel pressure (FMU). It may be "working" now, but just give it some time.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

Stock injectors cannot support 10psi without a bump in fuel pressure (FMU). It may be "working" now, but just give it some time. 

thats what i have asked multiple times now. 
Do you have a FMU ross? if so, you might be OK. if not, youre in trouble.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*

what does a turbo need heat for?


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (antichristonwheels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *antichristonwheels* »_what does a turbo need heat for?


heat = energy


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

i saw the car last night.
looks pretty good.
my only concern is that he is not running a FMU or larger injectors.
otherwise, seems solid.


----------



## bigJls1 (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_i saw the car last night.
looks pretty good.
my only concern is that he is not running a FMU or larger injectors.
otherwise, seems solid.

Thank you, I think your concerns are very valid regardless of the location of the turbo. next step is larger injectors. then possibly meth injection. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (bigJls1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigJls1* »_
Thank you, I think your concerns are very valid regardless of the location of the turbo. next step is larger injectors. then possibly meth injection. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

now youre talking!!!


----------

